# Zu blöd fürn Plündermeister.



## Sinned321 (11. Februar 2009)

Also jetzt mal wieder ne noob frage von mir, sry dafür jetzt schon mal. Wie funktioniert das wenn Plündermeister ausgewählt ist? Also ich mein mit dem Würfeln (Gier und Bedarf fenster kommt ja net mehr), das Problem hatte ich heut in nem kleinen Raid wo ich im Chat gelesen hab: bla bla hat dies und das gewürfelt. nur wie?

mfg Sinned321


----------



## ReWahn (11. Februar 2009)

wer bedarf hat würfelt in der regel mit /random 100. danach teilt der plündermeister über ein paar klicks im lootfenster dem gewinner das item zu. so einfach geht das.


----------



## Santa_Chief (11. Februar 2009)

Sinned321 schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal wieder ne noob frage von mir, sry dafür jetzt schon mal. Wie funktioniert das wenn Plündermeister ausgewählt ist? Also ich mein mit dem Würfeln (Gier und Bedarf fenster kommt ja net mehr), das Problem hatte ich heut in nem kleinen Raid wo ich im Chat gelesen hab: bla bla hat dies und das gewürfelt. nur wie?
> 
> mfg Sinned321



man kann auf das item klicken und dann die gruppe wo der spieler der die höchste zahl per /rnd gewürfelt hat auswählen und das item zuweisen dann kriegt ers so

ich habs meistens so gemacht

Schlachtzugschat:   -> (Item)  <-  wer will /random bitte
Spieler A: 56
Spieler B: 14
Spieler C: 76

Aufs Item geklickt - Spieler C ist in Gruppe A draufgeklickt und bestätigen schon hat ers


----------



## Shasta (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn Plündermeister(PM) ausgewählt ist, kann nur der, der PM ist, die Beute verteilen. 
Die Anzeige im Chat, dass jemand dies oder das gewürfelt hat, ist ein Addon, welches den höchsten Wert aus allen Würfen schnell herausfindet und in den Chat postet.


----------



## abe15 (11. Februar 2009)

Der PM bietet das Item im Chat an und dann wenn du es brauchst machst du /rnd oder /würfeln (ist egal, beides das gleiche), dann Würfelst du automatisch, die Zahl ist reiner Zufall.


----------



## Ravenjin (12. Februar 2009)

oder halt dkp bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (12. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> wer bedarf hat würfelt in der regel mit /random 100




Das geht auch kürzer: /roll 

Das langt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janaki (12. Februar 2009)

Geht sogar noch kürzer: /rnd


----------



## Adiana (12. Februar 2009)

/rnd tut's auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da war jmd. schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aris199214 (12. Februar 2009)

/rnd


----------



## Druffste (12. Februar 2009)

ich benutze immer /zuf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nordmann (12. Februar 2009)

ich klick immer nur einmal aufs Titanpanel =)


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. Februar 2009)

Und vor dem Verteilen nochmal schön nachschauen ob auch niemand /random 90-100 verwendet hat. :>


----------



## battschack (12. Februar 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und vor dem Verteilen nochmal schön nachschauen ob auch niemand /random 90-100 verwendet hat. :>



joa mein kumpel hat das in 25er obsi schon probiert aber ohne erfolg wurde nur angemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er wollte unbedingt das 22er tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (12. Februar 2009)

Da hab ich dann noch eine zusätzliche Frage. Was ist, wenn der Plündermeister Autoloot angestellt hat? Ist das ein Problem, oder kann er die Items dann trotzdem ganz normal verteilen?


----------



## Nibirion (12. Februar 2009)

@Ollimua: Das hängt von der "Plünderschwelle" ab. In nem Raid ist diese in der Regel auf "Episch (lila)" gestellt. Das heißt, alle Items mit niedrigerem Wert (sprich, Grün, Blau...) werden normal untern den plündernden Spielern verteilt.. je nachdem wer lootet. Die epischen, lila Items werden dann ganz normal verwürfelt / über den PM verteilt (nein keine Angst, die Gegenständen landen trotz Autoloot nicht in den Taschen des PM). Wenn auch schon blaue Items vom PM verteilt werden sollen, so muss man halt die Plünderschwelle auf Blau stellen.. Alles was halt darunter ist.. kann von jedem autogelootet werden.

Ein gutes Addon für angehende und gestandene PM ist übrigens XLoot.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (12. Februar 2009)

/rnd 99999 tuts auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (12. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> wer bedarf hat würfelt in der regel mit /random 100. danach teilt der plündermeister über ein paar klicks im lootfenster dem gewinner das item zu. so einfach geht das.


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. Februar 2009)

Nicht vergessen! Das Plündern via Plündermeister einstellen (Portrait/Rechtsklick) und im Raidroster den Plündermeister ernennen! (Schlachtzug/Name/Rechte Maustaste/Plündermeister).

Ich hab letztens mal zuschauen dürfen. Es stand auf Plündermeister, es war aber kein Plündermeister ernannt. Tjoa, Sartharion lag und dann tauchten die Roll-Fenster auf. Das war ein heiden durcheinander. :>


----------



## Gaiwain (12. Februar 2009)

Die Einstellung Autoloot beim PM sollte kein Problem sein, da selbst der PM Items ab dem Schwellenwert nicht selbst plündern darf, sondern sich diese im Fall der Fälle ebenfalls selbst zuweisen muss.

lg


----------



## [DM]Zottel (12. Februar 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und vor dem Verteilen nochmal schön nachschauen ob auch niemand /random 90-100 verwendet hat. :>



Macht das denn noch wer? Ich mein schneller kann man nicht bei 24 anderen auf Ignore Liste kommen oder?


----------



## Amilcar (12. Februar 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen! Das Plündern via Plündermeister einstellen (Portrait/Rechtsklick) und im Raidroster den Plündermeister ernennen! (Schlachtzug/Name/Rechte Maustaste/Plündermeister).
> 
> Ich hab letztens mal zuschauen dürfen. Es stand auf Plündermeister, es war aber kein Plündermeister ernannt. Tjoa, Sartharion lag und dann tauchten die Roll-Fenster auf. Das war ein heiden durcheinander. :>



Wenn Plündermeister aktiviert wird, wird zunächst der Raidleiter automatisch Plümndermeister. Dieser kann nun auf dem von dir beschriebenen Weg einen anderen ernennen, aber grundsätzlich gilt, sobalt PM als Option ausgewählt ist, existiert auch ein PM.


----------



## Ravenjin (12. Februar 2009)

jo genau wahrscheinlich war der lootmaster nur out of range


----------



## amboz! (12. Februar 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> jo genau wahrscheinlich war der lootmaster nur out of range



Oder der PM hat nen Disc  so wars bei uns mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (12. Februar 2009)

oder tot? ^^ - drum gibt es ja auch die Regel, das bei Bossen erst der PM bzw. der RL an den Mob geht, dann erst der Rest der Gruppe ...

lg


----------



## Black Cat (12. Februar 2009)

kann es sein das hier nicht einer hat die lootverteilung als PM erklärt hat?

also, wenn du PM bist und schon raus ist wer jenes grdropte item bekommt klickst einfach mit der rechten mousekey auf des item worauf hin sich nen dropdown menu öffnet in dem du des item zuweisen kannst, des menu ist ähnlich den raidframes von x-perl gestalltet.


----------



## Æxodus (12. Februar 2009)

Oder es geht noch einfacher. Makro mit /würfeln erstellen und beim rollen Makro anklicken fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Æxo


----------



## Nibirion (12. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> kann es sein das hier nicht einer hat die lootverteilung als PM erklärt hat?



Hm naja.. kann es sein, dass die Frage auch nicht hinsichtlich der Verteilung sondern wegen des Würfelns gestellt wurde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Laut Fragestellung ging es ihm ja um das Verwürfeln des Lootes.. nicht um die Verteilung selbst...

Wenn man sich noch nicht so gut mit der Aufgabe des PMs auskennt, kann ich nur nochmals die Addons XLoot empfehlen.
Hier kann man die Würfel/oder DKP Runde einläuten, indem man ganz simpel nen Button klickt...
Das Addon listet die Würfe der Spieler auf, so dass man im Chatgetümmel auch immer den Überblick hat. Quasi ... easy goin´for PM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (12. Februar 2009)

Aris199214 schrieb:


> /rnd


starker post wie leute die in nen fred rein klicken und /close schreiben.


----------



## Sinned321 (12. Februar 2009)

Leute ihr habt mir sehr geholfen danke, und soweit ich gesehen hab war keine antwort: "ahh du bOOn L2P" vor, das spricht ja mal wieder für die Freundlichkeit in der Community von mir aus kann der hier jetzt Close da ich jetzt eig. alles nötige weiß. Vielen Dank

MfG Sinned321


----------

